# Hobbit feet



## HobbitFeet (Mar 1, 2003)

Well? Be honest...


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 1, 2003)

I wouldn't want hobbit feet, but they're good on hobbits.


----------



## MacAddict (Mar 1, 2003)

I have hobbit feet and I like them .



~MacAddict


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 1, 2003)

I walk around in bare feet all summer: in the woods, creeks, gravel, everywhere! I haven't figured out how to grow hair on them yet...


----------



## HobbitFeet (Mar 1, 2003)

Hint- use Rogain.
...Don't ask me how I know that, though.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 1, 2003)

I love Hobbit feet! I can walk almost anywhere barefooted, now i just have to buy some rogaine! One of the coolest things about hobbits are their feet!


----------



## Courtney (Mar 1, 2003)

Yucky! Hairy feet! That would be so gross to be always walking on hair.


----------



## jallan (Mar 1, 2003)

The hair was only on the top of the feet, thick and curly, like that on their heads.

PJ's Hobbits apparently have premature Hobbit foot pattern balding.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 2, 2003)

Ha Ha! One day my friend and I were watching LOTR. Her dad came down and was like "Not that stupid movie again!" He he. Then he saw the furry feet and was fascinated with them! He lifted up his feet to show us his. They were hairy! He was waving them in our faces. We were trying to get out of the way. Then he rubbed his toe up and down my friend's arm. His toe nail was really long, and she got a cut on her arm! It was gushing blood and really long. A really long bloody cut down her arm. That was a few months ago, and she still has a long white scar running down her arm. I love telling people that story! Her dad was showing us his hairy feet! I think it's hilarious!!!   
Poppy


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 2, 2003)

I walked around in barefeet all summer, and developed a hard layer of skin across my soles, where it remains to this day. Sometimes I go and walk barefoot on tarmac to keep them in good condition. I also have a line of hair running from my ankle to my big toe


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Thier original, and ill leave it at that

I think that it's a great feature that Jrr Tolkien gave to them. It really show's how outside the box he can think ... i think...


----------



## kohaku (Mar 3, 2003)

do hobbit women have hairy feet?

i'm thinking.... yes. unlike men, hobbit males do not have facial hair, so perhaps the feet are also the same in both sexes. unless... suppose hairy male feet is the equivalent of facial hair? hmmm interesting... well i don't think Tolkien ever specified so probably they both have hairy feet.


----------



## Gimli'sGal (Mar 7, 2003)

> Ha Ha! One day my friend and I were watching LOTR. Her dad came down and was like "Not that stupid movie again!" He he. Then he saw the furry feet and was fascinated with them! He lifted up his feet to show us his. They were hairy! He was waving them in our faces. We were trying to get out of the way. Then he rubbed his toe up and down my friend's arm. His toe nail was really long, and she got a cut on her arm! It was gushing blood and really long. A really long bloody cut down her arm. That was a few months ago, and she still has a long white scar running down her arm. I love telling people that story! Her dad was showing us his hairy feet! I think it's hilarious!!!



oh gosh... the friend 33Peregrin was talking about is me. kinda embarassing. that's just great. it's a really long white scar going down my arm and i've had it for a few months now. I'll prolly have it forever! i can tell my grandchildren one day! yay!


----------



## Niniel (Mar 7, 2003)

I would like hairy feet... sometimes I have really cold feet, even with warm socks. So hairy feet would be kinda comfortable I suppose.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

Hairy feet would slow me down to much in the pool, lots of drag. I am already shaving enough hair on my legs...

Ah the joy of swimming!


----------



## Turin (Mar 20, 2003)

In the movies Hobbits feet weren't hairy enough. How is it supposed to keep their feet wharm?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah...... I would have liked them to be hairier too. Also, I thought that they were kind of too big. But still really awesome!


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 21, 2003)

I think hobbit feet are adoreable(especially Pippins!)but in the movie they didn't look hairy enough!


----------



## Farin (Mar 22, 2003)

The Hobbit feet were so cute! Abnormally big and hairy but cute! lol, my friend and I were talking about what it would be like to have hairy feet and then we got into a converstaion about feet shaving, it was very weird. I think hobbit feet would be sooo cool to have, except i think having hair inbetween my toes might bother me.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 22, 2003)

Haha! I wonder if hobbit girls shave their feet when they shave their legs? hehe...


----------



## Lady Aragorn (Mar 22, 2003)

Hobbit feet are good for the hobbits.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Mar 29, 2003)

well i have hobbit feet.....
i love them.........
there so warm in winter


----------

